
Multi-process Firefox, coming to an Internets near you - vaksel
http://blog.mozilla.com/cjones/2009/06/21/multi-process-firefox-coming-to-an-internets-near-you/
======
skwaddar
tbh it's unbelievable that the html renderer and the UI were coupled in the
first place.

